

AT&T Breaks the Apple SIM’s Best Feature, Locks It Down If You Pick AT&T - mp4box
http://techcrunch.com/2014/10/24/att-breaks-the-apple-sims-best-feature-locks-it-down-if-you-pick-att/

======
dvhh
AT&T seems at fault there but it is apparently a feature that Apple decided to
implement, so is it really entirely AT&T's fault

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8504948](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8504948)

